# Revue Aision Design Tourbillon



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Salut les compatriotes,

Aujourd'hui je vous propose une revue sur une montre tourbillon abordable : la *Aision Design Tourbillon*

Une montre lancée sur KickStarter qui est juste dingue


----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)

Hi,
I have ordered one of these from the Aision website. It should arrive in a couple of weeks.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

There is a new kickstarter campain too


----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)

My Tourbillon arrived today! I will add pictures soon.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Congrats !


----------

